# Goalkeeper go pro?



## multisportson (Sep 10, 2017)

new goalkeeper mom question for you all: how can I set up a camera behind the net for my keeper? Is it allowed? Do I need a tripod? Go Pro or no?

If there's a forum or thread for this already, I'd appreciate it if someone could point me in that direction. 

Also, can we get a dedicated goalkeeper forum??

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Sep 10, 2017)

I've seen a couple of parents attach a GoPro to a stick and plant it behind the goal at an angle (so the net wasn't in the way). Refs didn't say anything, but I don't know if they saw it.


----------



## KeeperMom20 (Sep 10, 2017)

My husband records every game. He sets up on the 18 with a camera on a tripod, he moves at halftime.


----------



## charlie murphy (Sep 10, 2017)

our keeper's dad set his Phone on a mono pod to keep the camera steady. kind of like the thread ahead. He is now a keeper on his way to the next level . I have never seen filming from behind the goal. Someone may have issue with you or anyone being behind the goal. Also, as your keeper gets older it may not be a place you want to stand. I don't think standing at about the 18 is a bad place to be , seems like a good place to see reaction , foot and hand work. you may be able to follow the play of the game a bit better too. best of luck to you and your keeper.


----------



## mirage (Sep 11, 2017)

I have found GoPro cameras are not suitable for the purpose of making video footage for highlights.

The distortion is too great and while its fine for first person perspective for nearby stuff, its horrible for soccer field view.

Recommend using proper tripod and a real video camera with optical zoom control for decent quality.  If you bother with the effort to capture it, it should be worth the effort.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 14, 2017)

Depending on what you're trying to get as footage and the purpose of using it, you might skip trying to film from behind the goal.  Is it a training aid to record footwork, positioning for the kid to see and learn from?  Or is it to get highlights?  I've tried filming from behind the goal and it isn't very good for 90% of what a keeper does in a game.  Most of what they do is not in the mouth of the goal.  It's a good angle to see positioning on the line when there is action and shots from inside the box, but for all the play beyond 6 yards out, you can't really see what's going on unless you back up and zoom way out, and then you can't see any of the mechanics or detail and the goal and net will block the view badly.  Definitely not a good angle for making a recruiting reel.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 14, 2017)

You can setup a camera or GoPro on a tripod behind the net.  Most refs will not say anything.  I have heard the GoPro video is not great especially for college recruiting.  I would suggest using an actual video camera on a tripod and setup about even with the top of the penalty area.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 14, 2017)

multisportson said:


> Also, can we get a dedicated goalkeeper forum??


@Dominic *cough* (Goalkeeper forum!) *cough*


----------



## TheIronCurtain (Sep 14, 2017)

I use 2 gopros in back of net & zoom lens canera pointing towards goal. I get great footage from all sides & able to review all the plays & make pretty decent highlights reels...

I use a 'custom' rig for the gopros to make setup & removal a breeze...

Refs dont seem to mind as long as you're not standing there...


----------

